# Antique Laglede Bicycle.  Has anyone seen a bike like this one?



## lewnbarb55 (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone seen a bike like this.  The handlebars are unique, as they are adjustable with a nut on the side of the handlebar.  To take them out there is a nut below the handlebar that you loosen.  The headbadge has the initials SHP on it.  The crank has a patten date of March 7, '93.  The chain looks like it has some links that don't belong.   

lewnbarb55


----------



## vw00794 (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice rare bike you have! Its called a Laclede and that number on the head badge is actually the serial number, not a model number, so your bike is #2265.  I have the matching mens bike. Mine is  bike number 1950 and my friend owns bike 1942. I will see if I can get some photos up. There are many unique details to these bikes including the cool handlebars. If you have the seat post, is it a  spring-loaded type?


----------



## Wcben (Apr 9, 2012)

Cool bike!  Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## lewnbarb55 (Apr 10, 2012)

vw00794 said:


> Nice rare bike you have! Its called a Laclede and that number on the head badge is actually the serial number, not a model number, so your bike is #2265.  I have the matching mens bike. Mine is  bike number 1950 and my friend owns bike 1942. I will see if I can get some photos up. There are many unique details to these bikes including the cool handlebars. If you have the seat post, is it a  spring-loaded type?





the seat post in it isn't original - so it may have had the spring loaded type.
thanks


----------



## viperheadwear (Jun 7, 2012)

*Laclede saddle*

I just picked up a Ladies long-spring saddle that has Laclede stamped on the sides.  I had never heard of them before, but it seemed in great condition for how old I thought it might be.  Wood/Pad/Leather are all still there.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Jun 8, 2012)

lewnbarb55 said:


> View attachment 48315
> The headbadge has the initials SHP on it.




Pretty sure that's "HPS":
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homer_P._Snyder





Gimme that olde tyme Republican.


----------



## RADDRATT (Feb 26, 2013)

*laclede seat*

i have a seat on ebay now

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=251234133704&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------

